# Need good driver bit set. Recommendations?



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

I have a Craftsman 180+ piece tool set that came with about 10 different bit drivers. The screwdriver bits have both become unusable because the metal was to soft. When driving in a screw it would start to spin and just wear the bit out.

What is the best brand of bit drivers that won't break down on me? 

Also, I'm assuming these Craftsman bits don't have the lifetime warranty on them....is that correct?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

For phillips I have had the best results with the bosch 'gold tip" bits. Lowes has them


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

ConstantChange said:


> Also, I'm assuming these Craftsman bits don't have the lifetime warranty on them....is that correct?


This 148 Piece set has the following guarantee:


> • *All tools in this set meet stringent new ANSI and ASME specifications and come with a full satisfaction guarantee.*


 I don't know if your's is the same set, if not Google your set to see if it has a similar guarantee.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Rehabber said:


> For phillips I have had the best results with the bosch 'gold tip" bits. Lowes has them


 Lowes is a a good source. Their Website is better than HD.

Pics are of the DW2190 Storage Case that I use for ¼” hex bits. I got mine at HD but they are also at Lowes.

Recently I picked up this 100 piece set of ¼”  hex bits.

Besides having security bits that set has Torx bits and a whole set of US and Metric sized hex shafts. No more looking between a set of US then Metric Allen wrenches to find the right size to put up that Bathroom towel rack. I keep a Magnetic Hex Screwdriver handy to load with the HF bits when installing Bath accessories. It beats trying to maneuver a tiny Allen wrench to tighten those set screws.
.


----------



## dc4nomore (Oct 1, 2008)

I am normally all for Craftsman in regards to pretty much everything. But their driver bits suck!! It is possible to completely wear out a brand new bit on one screw if you let it start to slip at all! 

I picked up a pack of about 30 dewalt #2 phillips bits at Home Depot awhile ago. I started using two only because I would have them on two different drills at the same time....those two bits made it through my entire kitchen renovation...and they still are perfectly fine. 

To summarize, definitely get dewalt on this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## jordy3738 (May 24, 2009)

Shouldn't you look for some that have carbide tips? Seems to me that that might be a solution to the problem.


----------



## dc4nomore (Oct 1, 2008)

jordy3738 said:


> Shouldn't you look for some that have carbide tips? Seems to me that that might be a solution to the problem.


Driver bits with carbide tips? I haven't heard of those...do you mean DRILL bits?


----------



## jordy3738 (May 24, 2009)

The photo shows screw drivers, like square drive bits or #2 phillips head bits.

I have purchased carbide tip #2 square drive bits for many years for installing cabinets.

Actually, they are called hardened steel tips not carbide my bad.

Here's a link http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=299&cookietest=1


----------



## Bramwell (Jun 7, 2009)

Try the trend snappy set, perfect for grip, they have the hex end. they also have all the neccessary bits for alot of chippie work!

Generally look for the titanium coated drill bits. the live forever, ive got an impact driver which usually tears bits apart, the titanium bits tent to live forever!:thumbup:


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have used irwin, grabber, and dewalt bits. Just don't buy the cheap sets. If you spend a little more money on the good bits they will last longer and give you alot less headaches.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

ConstantChange said:


> What is the best brand of bit drivers that won't break down on me?


I use an impact driver bit set for my impact driver because they are forged for impact driver use. These bits should provide longer service for your application. All driver bits will eventually wear out with normal use or heavy abuse (speed/technique). Local borgs carry Dewalt/Milwaukee impact driver bit sets.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

McFEELY'S has longer tough 'Ball detent' ACR bits in 2", 3 ½”, and 6" Phillips bits. I much prefer these longer ACR bits rather than any of the 1" bits. For new work I generally try to use square drive screws.

http://www.mcfeelys.com/search/phillips+driver+bits
.


----------

